# Omega box



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

View Advert


*Omega box*

I was wondering if anyone has a spare/unwanted Omega box for sale, the red leather type, like in the pic below, it is for my SMP. It does not have to be in perfect nick. I have a UK address I can use if that makes things easier. Price offer INCREASED 

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:

View attachment 10191





*Advertiser*

martinzx



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£50.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I can bump this upto £50 if the condition is good? I could do a trade also if you prefer? Please try me :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------

